# Grange Reptiles Reptile Night Saturday 16th June, All welcome



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey Guys

We have the date for our next Reptile Night, it will be held on Saturday the 16th of June, from 6pm till late.

The evening will consist of all the regular jazz;

Social with fellow reptile enthusiasts 
BBQ & refreshments
A raffle with great prizes
People are also more than welcome to bring a few beers :whistling2:

In addition to all this tho we shall be doing:

Reptile Crufts, categories for Best Snake, Lizard, Chelonian, Amphibian, Invertebrate and the Best In Show, winners of every class will receive a certificate and rosette, and Winner of Best in Show receives a certificate, rosette and have there name engraved on the Reptile Crufts Trophy : victory:

Also as cake went down so well last time, there shall be free cake, even if it isn't our birthday! 

We are also currently trying to book some form of entertainment for the evening, so i shall keep you all posted.

Any questions feel free to post or pm me.

Thanks Guys looking forward to seeing you all :2thumb:


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Not long now guys, only two weeks away(ish), looks like the weather will be good for it as well which is pleasing.

Its looking to be a good one and we will be running to late (10ish i guess)

Please come down, introduce yourself and have fun!

(can even do RFUK name tags if people like!)

Cheers

Dave :2thumb:


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

Thats the week before my driving test . Have another before the end of the summer and ill be there!


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Mate get the train and crash at mine, honestly mate this is going to be the one as its near to the longest day etc etc

Plus we can geek out talking about retics and skulls! :2thumb:


----------



## frognerd (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi guys, is this open to anyone, seen these advertised before but never been able to come, also is the shop open?? Will you have new stock from Houten?


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

frognerd said:


> Hi guys, is this open to anyone, seen these advertised before but never been able to come, also is the shop open?? Will you have new stock from Houten?


Yeah any one can come down, any one at all, no age limit :2thumb:

The shop its self is the venue and will will be trading threw out the evening.

We will indeed have some exciting new stock from houten!

Come on down :no1:


----------



## ConstrictorCrazy (Sep 27, 2009)

Devastated over the date mate, will be somewhere on Dartmoor by then :devil: especially with the reptile crufts running, was awesome last time without it but is always awesome to see some good looking herps.:2thumb:

Any news on what the entertainment might be yet? 

Definately worth a look down if you can get there its an awesome night :2thumb:


----------



## Harry 21stcenturyreptiles (Feb 12, 2012)

Always a brilliant night, Recommend it to everyone! :2thumb:


----------



## bic321 (Oct 20, 2011)

Omg so excited for this! It was amazing last time.x


----------



## Aijati (Feb 21, 2011)

my lady asks if there are any cake requests as the multi coloured cake was quite popular last time and we dont mind bringing some again


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

mate that multicoloured bad boy went down a treat last time!


----------



## InflatableDalek (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh pants, that's when I'm having my end of uni do, or I'd come see the snakes. Anyone taking big ones?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

I might bring something a little special dependent on how busy i am during the day :2thumb:


----------



## snaketats (Oct 27, 2008)

ahh another rep night, been to 2 now i think might be 3. always worth the travel 2 to 2.5 hours each way il be trying my best to attend.

Great cake, bbq not bad either, great company with like minded people and the occasional snake s**t on the floor lol.

few questions

Crufts can you explain a bit more on how its done - catagories, judging, how to bribe the judges etc

Any special treatment for those traveling any great distances to attend? free beer or pack lol

what ideas on entertainment? any clues?

will it be full family friendly i.e young children? i know the shop is one of the best around for disabled access (so that pleases me already).

Cheers


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Of course its worth 4-5 hours of driving for, there is cake!

The "Crufts" is split into six categories;

Best Snake
Best Lizard
Best Chelonian
Best Amphibian
Best Invertabrate
Best In Show

People are welcome to enter as many categories as they like, we just ask that the only have one entrant for each category. 

There is a panel of three Judges, all classic forms of bribery are fine :2thumb:

There is a rosette for winner of every category and the winner of "Best In Show" gets there name engraved on our trophy.

People traveling great distance get free hugs and go vibrations, I'm sure we cn manage a burger.

We have been trying to sort a falconry display but have been struggling to book one, so bare with us, failing all else, i will bring my uni cycle :Na_Na_Na_Na:

The evening is most defiantly family friendly, every one is welcome, the shop as mentioned has got disabled access and is wheel chain friendly :2thumb:


----------



## geckoman247 (Feb 20, 2012)

Its a great night ! recomend to everyone !:2thumb:


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

Really hoping to make it along to this one. 
The others I've been to, have been a pretty good crack. Beer and reptiles, my two favorite things, combined. :no1:


----------



## Aijati (Feb 21, 2011)

are there going to be any deals on like free retics for cake?


----------



## InflatableDalek (Mar 20, 2012)

A snake cake would probably go down well, someone made a KSB cake once.


----------



## ConstrictorCrazy (Sep 27, 2009)

eco_tonto said:


> We have been trying to sort a falconry display but have been struggling to book one, so bare with us, failing all else, i will bring my uni cycle :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Sod the falconry display ... i want to see you on a Unicycle! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## InflatableDalek (Mar 20, 2012)

On a unicycle, with an Afrock around his shoulders--that ought to do it!


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Lol well regardless of any thing else, I will bring my unicycle, i will give the people what they want! 

:2thumb:


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

Hope to be there:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Aijati (Feb 21, 2011)

unicycle jump over the koi carp pond for the big finish??


----------



## Vectis (Dec 3, 2011)

How exciting! I hope I can make it back from the hamster show in time. What time do the reptiles need to be benched for the Crufts?


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

I can't help but feel your all itching to see me injured!

I don't keep anything as manky as african rock pythons but could use a retic i guess, would obviously have to check that they were up for it tho :Na_Na_Na_Na:

If people have any ideas regarding reptile night i am always happy to listen.

regarding reptile crufts i would ask that people are ready with animals by 7.30 :2thumb:


----------



## royal1 (Mar 21, 2007)

how about getting bitten in the chest by a retic again??


----------



## Aijati (Feb 21, 2011)

hope to see a good mixture of animals for the cruffs and get to see some rare and unique animals like the last cruffs that was won by me and my sailfin. Maybe the skunks could make a return?


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

What is really needed is the return of the meerkats, they were so cute last time!


----------



## n1ghtf1re (Oct 7, 2009)

Hope to make it mate, got lots on already tho. Might bring the little fella if i can make it. Surely" Best in Show" or even just "Best Snake" will do! Many pleasings to you sir!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I may come along. How much are entries into the show etc


----------



## Aijati (Feb 21, 2011)

99.99% sure that entry is free


----------



## geckoman247 (Feb 20, 2012)

all entrys are free  :no1:


----------



## ConstrictorCrazy (Sep 27, 2009)

selina20 said:


> I may come along. How much are entries into the show etc


It is free to get in, raffle tickets are cheap, and the chat is priceless :whistling2: If you can make it i would definitely go as its an awesome night.

:2thumb:


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

royal1 said:


> how about getting bitten in the chest by a retic again??


you offering tom :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Chris Newman said:


> What is really needed is the return of the meerkats, they were so cute last time!


what a second bout of the midday monday meerkat massacre!


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Just one week away!


----------



## Aijati (Feb 21, 2011)

reptile night tonight!!!!


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

You beat me to it!

Indeed it is! Reptile Night is tonight, COME ON DOWN!!!:2thumb:


----------

